# Brain Bleed: 8 Things That Trigger Ruptured Aneurysms



## spnadmin (May 6, 2011)

*Brain bleed: 8 things that trigger ruptured aneury*sms


People sometimes joke about being so stressed out that they're about to burst an aneurysm. Unfortunately, for the estimated six million Americans whose brains harbor an aneurysm - a dangerously weakened portion of a blood vessel - that's not so far from the truth.

In a study published recently in the journal "Stroke," scientists pinpointed eight everyday activities can cause a brain aneurysm to rupture and bleed  - an often-deadly event known as a subarachnoid hemorrhage.

Click to see all eight triggers - and keep clicking to find out what you should know about protecting yourself against brain aneurysms.



See photos: http://www.cbsnews.com/2300-204_162-10007679.html#ixzz1Lbt0UfXw


----------

